# Lange Handschuhe für lange Finger gesucht



## Baitman (12. März 2014)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt schon so einiges an Handschuhen durchprobiert. Roeckl, O Neal und andere. Ich habe relativ lange und schmale Finger weshalb es schwierig ist was passendes zu finden. Im Verhältnis lange Finger haben meine O Neal. Mein Daumen stösst jedoch auch hier bei Gr. 10 vorne an wenn ich den Lenker umfasse. Bei größeren Größen hab ich festgestellt das die Finger nicht unbedingt länger sind, der Handschuh wird nur insgesamt voluminöser.

Gibts denn Hersteller die vernünftige Handschuhe anbieten die eher schmaler geschnitten und relativ lange Finger haben?

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (12. März 2014)

ja genau das Problem habe ich auch die Handschuhe sind mir viel zu kurz ,meine Winter-Handschuhe habe ich des wegen schon in XXL gekauft 
und jetzt brauche ich ein Paar Sommer-Handschuhe Wasserdicht ohne Futter ,aber von welchen Hersteller.
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

sind keine bike handschuhe, aber taugen dafür ganz gut.

in größe 11 sind die finger für mich gerade so gut

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Arb...Handschuhe_Viper-2000690-7610506-138-875.html

gibt da diverse Modelle. das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das die innen kaum polster haben.

da sind die top , aber halt keine langfinger

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Arb...Handschuhe_Sonic-2101090-7610107-123-879.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. März 2014)

ist es im frühjahr und sommer ned angenehmer mit offenen Handschuhen unterwegs zu sein?
da entfällt ja auch die geschlossene lange handschuhproblematik.

sowas wie der 2 link von Merlin7 halt nehmen.
 hab ich ausser im winter auch immer an da angenehmer zu tragen.
bei Aldi gibt's auch grad Montage Handschuhe, nur 2 finger sind da ned abgeschnitten.


----------



## Baitman (13. März 2014)

Kurze Handschuhe habe ich bereits. Macht aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen Morgens kalte Finger. Außerdem fahre ich lieber mit langen Modellen, gerade wenn im Handrücken Windstopper verarbeitet ist, ist das sehr angenehm. Im Falle eines Falles  (ist richtig fallen alles) außerdem den besseren Schutz...

Hat keiner noch ne Idee? Bei Motorradhandschuhen hab ich kein Problem welche zu finden...


----------



## SofusCorn (14. März 2014)

Evtl GIRO XEN mal probieren. Ich glaube, ich hab sie in Größe XL. Da stoße ich allerdings auch an, aber es stört mich nicht. XXL gibts aber scheinbar auch. Das sind allerdings reine Sommerhandschuhe. Bei Winterhandschuhen hat ich bislang gar kein Glück, weil dort das Anstoßen der Fingerspitzen ja mit Frostbeulen belohnt wird.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...iro-XEN-Handschuhe-Mod-2014.html#var_91717919

edit: Aber du hast schon Recht. Die Größe richtet sich vorwiegend nach dem Umfang der Hand und nicht nach deren Länge.


----------



## beat_junkie (16. März 2014)

Ich habe von dainese welche sind relativ schmal und lang in L.
modell müsst nachschauen.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2014)

Hi,


Baitman schrieb:


> ... Im Verhältnis lange Finger haben meine O Neal...


Was für ein Modell hast du denn? Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal die O'Neal Revolution in der passenden Länge zu probieren. Die sind sehr flexibel und werfen so schnell keine Falten auf der Handinnenfläche.


----------



## Baitman (17. März 2014)

Habe die O neal in Gr. 11. Die passen gerade so, stosse aber dennoch mit dem Daumen vorne an, was den Finger bei langen Touren taub werden lässt. Es sind die Jump Pistons:
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ha...ykoAVQ&_cid=21_1_-1_9_317_291402_32789754846_

Ein guter Handschuh, ohne Falten, sehr schlank geschnitten mit verhältnismässig langen Fingern, aber noch nicht lang genug. Werde sie vielleicht nochmal ne Nummer größer bestellen, wobei ich nicht glaube das der dann passt, da die Größe ja immer nur den Handflächenumfang betrifft.


----------



## Qya (17. März 2014)

N Freund von mir, mit Fingern wie ne Hexe ..(lang und dünn ) Schwört auf Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. März 2014)

ich hab mir jetzt die in größe 11 geholt.
sind lang, robust einfach gut.... 
und vom Preis her kaum zu toppen.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Arb...andschuhe_Mirage-2101100-7610711-126-869.html


----------



## Baitman (19. März 2014)

Ok, ein Strauss Store ist von mir 30 km entfernt. Da werd ich mal mim Motorrad hinfahren und mir die Teile ansehen.


----------



## Pintie (19. März 2014)

beim Strauß gibts unterdessen eh viel zeug was zum biken gut ist.

hab mir auch noch schuhe geholt. 
haben mich 40€ gekostet und da können die 510 in haltbarkeit usw echt einpacken
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Sch...bschuhe_Pallas_low-1100060-93610-280-613.html


----------



## Baitman (19. März 2014)

Danke für den Tip, aber ich fahr mit Klickies...


----------



## Pintie (19. März 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, aber ich fahr mit Klickies...


bäh. dann bist du nicht enduro.


----------



## Baitman (19. März 2014)

Nein, Touro... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (9. Juli 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal ne ganze Palette an Specialized Handschuhen bestellt. Von der Passform am besten sind XC Lite und Lodown, jedoch stoßen auch hier meine Finger vorne an. Werde mir die beiden nochmal in XXL bestellen, denke aber das sie dann wieder zu weit sind...


----------



## CHnuschti (9. Juli 2014)

Werfe noch die longSummerGloves von Assos ein: http://www.assos.com/en/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=6,19,31,32&prod=212
Ich habe die in XL, und deren herausragendes Merkmal ist, neben dem Preis , eine "Überlänge" bei den Fingern.
Beim Wintermodell (etwas ältere Version) im übrigen das gleiche: http://www.wigglesport.de/assos-early-winter-851-winter-radhandschuhe/

Gruss


----------



## spectraler (7. August 2014)

hatte auch schon verschiedene, aber die Specialized passen bei großen Händen mit lagen Fingern schon sehr gut. Hab mir erst auch wieder den XC Lite gekauft, er bietet halt leider keinen großen Schutz am Handrücken. 
Für kalte Tage hab ich einen von BBB BWG-...


----------



## maxl82 (8. August 2014)

Habe das gleiche Probem Handschuhgröße 11-12 aber dünne Finger und keine Würste...
Bin auf die Giro Xen gestossen- passen perfekt!!

lg maxl


----------



## branderstier (8. August 2014)

Hi,
ich finde die Ion Path sehr interessant.
Nur sind Teile von Ion schon selten, die Handschuhe noch mehr. 
Wie sie ausfallen weiß ich auch nicht. Habe eher eine schmale Hand mit langen Fingern. 

Kennt jemand die Handschuhe und kann was zu Größe Qualität sagen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. August 2014)

Derzeit leider nirgends mehr günstig zu bekommen. Aber mein Tipp ist der Fox Sidewinder. Ich habe auch große Hände. Der Fox passt in XXL perfekt und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Eine günstigen O'Neal habe ich auch, aber der hat schlechtes Material und passt auch nicht so gut, da mir dort die Finger auch zu weit sind. Immerhin lang genug. 
Leider kann ich aber nicht jeden Fox empfehlen.


----------

